# Bildschirm"verteilung" bei 800 x 600



## tobias (23 Juni 2003)

Hallo
was mir gestern schon auffiel ist die Verteilung des Forums auf dem Bildschirm. Mit Luxnix ( :shock: ) kommts hier gut hin, mit Win9x bei 800 x 600 erfordert das Lesen dauerndes "Schieben".
Habs nochmal mit anderen Foren gleicher Bauart verglichen, die passen auch bei 800 x 600 voll "drauf" (passen sich an). 

Lässt sich das noch irgendwie anpassen ???
Soll aber keine Kritik sein - fiel nur so auf.
mfg
tobias


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2003)

1. in welche richtung musst du scrollen? horiziontal oder vertikal?
vertikal wäre bei 800x600 denkbar wegen dem banner. um horizontales scrollen wirst du nicht herumkommen...

2.wer arbeitet heute noch mit 800x600? ich meine sogar 1024x768 ist längst kein standart mehr...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

>> welche Richtung ???
quer == vertikal. 
Von oben nach unten ist klar: Das ist überall so ...

>> wer nimmt noch 800 x 600 ???
_Wir_ z.Bsp !!! Seit Jahren und in Jahren. Die gesamte Visualisierung (auf 17'' Monitor oder 15'' TFT) ist darauf abgestimmt; (und was Standard ist (oder Norm, oder so) das interessiert hier niemanden ...)   :roll:  :wink: 

mfg
tobias


----------



## Markus (24 Juni 2003)

naja ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das es am banner oben links liegt.
aber mal im ernst, visualisierungsrechner ok, aber arbeitsplatzrechner? da machst du dir doch die augen kaput? und du bringst doch nichts auf den sreen? da bist du doch das scrollen eigentlich gewohnt?  :roll:


----------



## x-mas (9 Juli 2003)

auch mich nervt das horizontale scrollen imens. habe auch 800x600.
glaub mir, sehr viele leute (vor allem etwas aeltere) setzen 800x600 ein, weswegen man seine webseiten zumindest als weitere option darauf optimieren sollte. also bitte, optimiert das forum fuer 800x600!

gruß

x-mas


----------



## Markus (9 Juli 2003)

ok, fakt ist das das problem mit dem scrollen an dem banner oben links liegt.

ich überleg mir was, entweder ein kleineres banner, oder eine zweite indexseite für 800x600 (was sich aber nur schwer realisieren läst), oder was anderes.

aber das hätte ich nicht gadacht, 800x600 ist für mich seit es 15" monitore gab ausgestorben, sogar die hab ich alle mit 1024x768 gehabt. 
ich weiß ja nicht was ihr mit euren rechnern so macht, aber bei 800x600 bekommt man doch nix auf den desktop...

naja ich kuck mal was sich am einfachsten/sinnvollsten machen lässt...


----------



## Zottel (9 Juli 2003)

Also, mir ist es mit der jetzigen Ausrichtung auf 1024x768 lieber.


----------



## Rudi (10 Juli 2003)

Meine stimme für 800x600


----------



## B72 (10 Juli 2003)

Meine Stimme für 1280x1024


----------

